# big buck down



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is the buck my buddy shot opening morning down in the SWAMP in the Hurricane Lake area. 201 pounds a true FL giant. Talk about a long and tiring drag. Whats funny is that this was the first time we ever bow hunted the area and didn't even really expect to see much due to limited scouting. After the gazillion people that saw it afterwards will probably be the last time we hunt the area to lol. Had 9 and 9 1/2 inch G'2s with 7 inch 3's and some sicknasty character!


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

better pics


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice! I did not even know they grew that big around here!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn right nice buck


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Chodges will love to see that. That will forsure make the registry. I haven't seen one that big in a LONG time from around here. Amazing buck. Looking forward to seeing pics of the mount.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

@jmsun: You would be suprised how they would look if the 90 percent of 1 yr old yerlings that get shot every year made it through a couple seasons.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its the biggest buck I've ever seen shot in blackwater with a bow and I've seen some studs killed with a rifle.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

That thing is a brute for here. The ones that stay in the swamp and don't show their face can get that big.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> You would be suprised how they would look if the 90 percent of 1 yr old yerlings that get shot every year made it through a couple seasons.


 +1, If ppl could show a little more restraint by using some QDM nice bucks can be raised just about anywhere.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

He shouldn't have mentioned in the NWF Daily News exactly where he shot it. Congrats on a damn nice deer though!


----------



## jcooper405 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/pound-44818-deer-takes.html


----------



## jcooper405 (Oct 27, 2011)

i killed taht buck 7:15 sat morning he had a 10 pt walkin wit him but i was never able the get a shot on him but i took the 45 yrd shot on the 8 shootin threw a lil 6in opening threw some limbs an made the good shot he ran off bout 60yrd an died we let him lay bout an hour befor we went in for him an let me tell ya that hour was the longest of my life but thats my first big buck with a bow


----------



## jcooper405 (Oct 27, 2011)

outdoorkid - huntin hurrciane lake can be anywhere man nobody would ever think the hunt where i shot that buck at


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I hunted all 4 sides of Hurricane for years and that's one of the best bucks I've seen from that area. Congrats.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Jcooper- I know this but when you said a little small pond I think I kind of had an idea where you might of been. I could be totally wrong though. Congrats again. I have private property right around there that I hunt quite often. I am glad to see something like that come out of the area.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the dark coloring on the antlers, and the shape. NICE DEER.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome. Fine buck, congrats


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a great florida public land buck! Congrats!


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn nice deer! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

that's a pretty deer from around here. It'll look good on the wall. Congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a beautiful deer right there...nice symetrical rack!!! Dang he must have some goodens on the wall since he didn't cape it out to mount it!!!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

That's what dreams are made of around here. SWEET!


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome buck! Anyone would be proud to get that one!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Heck of a Fl. buck!Congrats!


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

That is one great looking buck...not to mention killed on public land and in Florida....Congrats!!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

jcooper405 said:


> outdoorkid - huntin hurrciane lake can be anywhere man nobody would ever think the hunt where i shot that buck at


I would'nt be so sure about that! Unfortunately You will find out how many people can and will hunt it. Unless God developed some new property there, the area you hunted in has certainly been hunted before!!! Nice buck, congrats on taking him.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

What? Why didn't I see him.....I hunt all the swamps around the lake...Nice deer....Congrats.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Man too bad he cut the head off. That would have been an awesome shoulder mount to hang on the livingroom wall.


----------



## jcooper405 (Oct 27, 2011)

*naw i dont think anybody would find where i got the ol buck at it was around the hurricane lake area an longggg walk to a swamp we found but hey its all ya'lls now my vac is over today an ill prolly never make it back the hunt that area till next year workin as a firefighter i never get a break the enjoy anything but sad news is im not gettin it mounted or anything cost to much an us fireman dont make crap hardly enought the get by but would love the get him done hes my first bigg buck an wit a bow but good luck to you all the bucks are out there an there all walkin togetther *


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fine blackwater buck!!!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome buck. 
Dark Horns you can tell they havnt seen much sunlight


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome Buck!!!!!


----------

